# Anyone try the Paleo diet?



## Gingersnaps

I am thinking of leaning that way but not 100 percent. I have to be gluten free for Celiacs, and think will cut out alot of carbs by skipping gluten free spagetti and biscuits... Just in general try to eat more protein and veggies. 
Confused though about no dairy but butter is ok...And legumes I love things like lentils and peas. 
Now that it is fall a good way to veg up is with lots of yummy fall soups:flower:I made pumpkin soup the other day yummm! Threw a sweet potato in as well.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi ginger :hi:
I don't know what the paleo diet is...do you have a link? I'm generally trying to eat more healthily and hoping it'll help balance my hormones so have been doing a lot of reading around but haven't come across this.
I know eating plenty of protein is :thumbup: for TTC though.


----------



## googly

Hi ginger, yes, I am KIND of doing it :haha: my trainer recommended it 8 weeks ago - I started off well but the last 2 or 3 weeks some carbs and legumes have been creeping in! Like you the latter is particularly hard for me, I love things like chick peas, beans, lentils etc... And they are generally 'healthy', so....... But I have managed to massively cut down the sugar and carbs in genrral which is good. I do NOT do the extreme raw meat version obviously! (reckon that is just NUTS!!) But yeah. It's going ok. I like vegetables, nuts, seeds etc, so that part's easy... Got used to more eggs... And great that you can have things like bacon!


----------



## tupi

could you tell us more about it?:flower:


----------



## googly

It's supposed to be 'eating as humans used to eat', ie no processed anything - no non-vegetable carbs, no sugar... Preferably no dairy... Lots of vegetables, nuts, seeds, any meat, any 'good' fats...

I think other than a belief in eating 'naturally', it also has the benefit in cutting out anything that elicits an insulin response in your body - because insulin is the thing that converts to body fat........ Or something. I'm a bit hazy on that side of it! My trainer explained it at the time - but::::


----------



## keekeesaurus

You mean I'd have to give up cheese?! Oh my :cry:.


----------



## tupi

keekeesaurus said:


> You mean I'd have to give up cheese?! Oh my :cry:.

:haha: 
cheese is my favorite meal :winkwink:


----------



## Gingersnaps

keekeesaurus said:


> Hi ginger :hi:
> I don't know what the paleo diet is...do you have a link? I'm generally trying to eat more healthily and hoping it'll help balance my hormones so have been doing a lot of reading around but haven't come across this.
> I know eating plenty of protein is :thumbup: for TTC though.

https://paleodietlifestyle.com/

https://theprimalparent.com/2011/03/31/paleo-from-pregnancy/

Granted the paleo from pregnancy is a bit extreme and I do not take it all on board but reading it lead to me researching the paleo diet more. She has celiacs as I do, which I think was a at least partial reason why paleo worked so well for her.


----------



## TicToc

I am paleo. I also started out GF frm celiacs, full wheat allergy actually. I found that I had some lingering symptoms until I gave up all the grain and dairy. Part of the reason I am TTC right now when I have a 21,17, and 14 years old (first two are not biologically mine) is that I was too sick for so long I was never ready even though my husband was, but I feel so great now I finally am. People who know I am TTC freak out about what I will eat while pregnant, it is very frustruating because so many people don't understand. Most of what we eat in the US is not really food adn the body knows it, I could never go back. I don't miss any of it and was SO addicted to fake food.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Tictoc - thats true, I had never thought of it like that but there is alot of non-food masquerading as food:nope:


----------



## velo

I'm sure cutting out refined sugar is a good thing (though hard!) But I'm a bit skeptical of the diet cutting out legumes and brown rice. What are you goals - are you trying to lose weight? Or are you just looking for a more fertility-friendly diet?


----------



## Gingersnaps

velo said:


> I'm sure cutting out refined sugar is a good thing (though hard!) But I'm a bit skeptical of the diet cutting out legumes and brown rice. What are you goals - are you trying to lose weight? Or are you just looking for a more fertility-friendly diet?

More fertility friendly and health in general, is my goal. 
The diet is a bit confusing - not legumes but butter:shrug: I can see if they were trying to only have what one would have had in the paleolithic era but then butter would be out. And I am not so sure legumes were not eaten then - maybe just not cultivated. I have read in modern times our diet has a much smaller variety of plants.
Basically, I am going to try to incorporate more protein, not give up legumes but cut down/eliminate empty calories and poor nutrient carbs.
When my current oils run out I will switch to avocado....
Basically kinda on the paleo diet but not 100 percent. 
Hard for me will be dairy and sugar - my main source of sugar is in tea and coffee. Dairy for me is milk for cereal and again tea and coffee. Will be hard but will see if any effect.
I did see another girl (one who had pcos) on another board, who had pretty quick weight loss when she tried the paleo diet.
Are you thinking of it?


----------



## ksluice

Gingersnaps said:


> velo said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure cutting out refined sugar is a good thing (though hard!) But I'm a bit skeptical of the diet cutting out legumes and brown rice. What are you goals - are you trying to lose weight? Or are you just looking for a more fertility-friendly diet?
> 
> More fertility friendly and health in general, is my goal.
> The diet is a bit confusing - not legumes but butter:shrug: I can see if they were trying to only have what one would have had in the paleolithic era but then butter would be out. And I am not so sure legumes were not eaten then - maybe just not cultivated. I have read in modern times our diet has a much smaller variety of plants.
> Basically, I am going to try to incorporate more protein, not give up legumes but cut down/eliminate empty calories and poor nutrient carbs.
> When my current oils run out I will switch to avocado....
> Basically kinda on the paleo diet but not 100 percent.
> Hard for me will be dairy and sugar - my main source of sugar is in tea and coffee. Dairy for me is milk for cereal and again tea and coffee. Will be hard but will see if any effect.
> I did see another girl (one who had pcos) on another board, who had pretty quick weight loss when she tried the paleo diet.
> Are you thinking of it?Click to expand...

My husband loves paleo (and therefore I'm quasi paleo). The no legume thing is bc they cause an inflammation response. Many marathoners who have plantar facitious (sp) also eat a soy/legume rich diet. They often will see it spontaneously resolve if they switch to paleo. The view on dairy differs between the primal and paleo camps, but even if butter is allowed its not a best choice. Coconut oil is pushed as a sub which works pretty well if you like coconut. The no grain thing is also Anti inflamatory (the theory is that all grain causes some intenstinal inflamation which hampers proper digestion) It's definitely an athletes diet, and certainly balancing insulin and eating lots of veg is good for everyone, but theres a lot of paleo that contradicts the fertility diet (less meat, lots of whole grain and legume and whole fat dairy). I think for us who are trying to do both fertility and paleo finding a modified path makes sense.


----------



## tehgellygelly

The Paleo Diet is not really a diet in and of itself; it's a way of life. Basically, you'll never want to stop. The weight loss is definitely a plus, but it's more than that. 

Personally, I am Paleo and I love it! I've never felt so great. I was a vegetarian/vegan on and off throughout my teen years and lost my hair and a ton of muscle mass--I like to think of myself as a recovering vegetarian/vegan; a lot of people would say I didn't "do it right," but to be perfectly honest, the vegetarian/vegan way of eating is tiring, dangerous and can lead to more problems than you've ever had before. It also makes it worse if you can't stand super processed foods like veggie burgers, Silk and cheese substitute. 

On a personal level, the Paleo lifestyle is more than just eating all of the meat and butter you want, it's eating all natural foods. Beef cut from a cow, not isolated soy protein extracted in a facotry. It's about taking charge of what you put in your mouth and how you take care of your body.

Processed foods, including whole grains, are eliminated from the diet because they are not natural--the word "whole" in the name does not denote purity--along with all starches. Potatoes are kind of an... in and out thing for a lot of paleos because they are natural but they are also a starch which can effect your blood sugar. Butter and other dairy consumption vary from person to person because they are not "true" paleo, but they do open up a lot of other eating options. Despite what the FDA says, fat does not cause heart disease--why would something we are made to eat hurt us? Why is it that processed foods that came after the advent of agriculture (wheat products like flour) are so much better for us? They aren't. 

Anyway... the body's hormones are made of fat, so cutting out fat in favor of carbohydrates and lean protein can lead to weight gain, diabetes and infertility. Paleos are generally more active than your average person, but they do not have to be active to lose weight, it's more of a social, fun thing to do rather than a necessity for health. 

And don't think that you can't indulge once in awhile! I eat the occasional piece of bread (with 10 pounds of butter on it) at Outback before my steak and broccoli come out. 

Some would say that Paleo is hard, but it's only hard if you're like me and you don't really know HOW to cook certain foods. It's experimental and there are tons of recipes and suggestions online. Also, if you're like me you'll want to have some similar products like banana bread, biscotti or chocolate mousse. Using almond flour (ground, blanched almonds) makes the transition and maintenance a lot easier if you can satisfy yourself with low carb, all natural desserts that won't break you. 

Also! As far as I am aware, Ketones are NOT bad for your babies because babies are in ketosis while in the womb. Having ketones present in your body means that you are burning fat, not lean muscle. 

Just look for stories about paleo women who go full term and none of them end in tragedy.

If you have PCOS, paleo and low carb helps dramatically! Many women get pregnant almost immediately because PCOS is like metabolic syndrome and because paleo works extremely well for people with metabolic syndrome and it also works for women with PCOS.

Good luck with whatever you try! Don't be afraid of Paleo or low carb; eat dairy if you can and want to and don't be afraid of fattier cuts of meat and fermented dairy. I hope I've been a little helpful; I tried not to be too preachy, but sometimes it comes out when I really want to help. And don't let your doctors stop you from what YOU want to do. It's your body, your baby and your decision.


----------



## Anais

Gingersnaps said:


> I am thinking of leaning that way but not 100 percent. I have to be gluten free for Celiacs, and think will cut out alot of carbs by skipping gluten free spagetti and biscuits... Just in general try to eat more protein and veggies.
> Confused though about no dairy but butter is ok...And legumes I love things like lentils and peas.
> Now that it is fall a good way to veg up is with lots of yummy fall soups:flower:I made pumpkin soup the other day yummm! Threw a sweet potato in as well.

I've never heard of the Paleo diet before but wouldn't eating everything in moderation be the best way to go, like the old food pyramid? I read somewhere earlier that protein from plants is better for fertility than protein from meat. So I plan on eating more pulses. Also read that women who consume full fat dairy ovulate more regularly than those who consume the lighter versions. Food for thought really!


----------



## tehgellygelly

My balanced diet consists of 2 pounds of butter in my left hand, and 2 pounds of bacon in my right hand.


----------



## Gingersnaps

ksluice said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velo said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure cutting out refined sugar is a good thing (though hard!) But I'm a bit skeptical of the diet cutting out legumes and brown rice. What are you goals - are you trying to lose weight? Or are you just looking for a more fertility-friendly diet?
> 
> More fertility friendly and health in general, is my goal.
> The diet is a bit confusing - not legumes but butter:shrug: I can see if they were trying to only have what one would have had in the paleolithic era but then butter would be out. And I am not so sure legumes were not eaten then - maybe just not cultivated. I have read in modern times our diet has a much smaller variety of plants.
> Basically, I am going to try to incorporate more protein, not give up legumes but cut down/eliminate empty calories and poor nutrient carbs.
> When my current oils run out I will switch to avocado....
> Basically kinda on the paleo diet but not 100 percent.
> Hard for me will be dairy and sugar - my main source of sugar is in tea and coffee. Dairy for me is milk for cereal and again tea and coffee. Will be hard but will see if any effect.
> I did see another girl (one who had pcos) on another board, who had pretty quick weight loss when she tried the paleo diet.
> Are you thinking of it?Click to expand...
> 
> My husband loves paleo (and therefore I'm quasi paleo). The no legume thing is bc they cause an inflammation response. Many marathoners who have plantar facitious (sp) also eat a soy/legume rich diet. They often will see it spontaneously resolve if they switch to paleo. The view on dairy differs between the primal and paleo camps, but even if butter is allowed its not a best choice. Coconut oil is pushed as a sub which works pretty well if you like coconut. The no grain thing is also Anti inflamatory (the theory is that all grain causes some intenstinal inflamation which hampers proper digestion) It's definitely an athletes diet, and certainly balancing insulin and eating lots of veg is good for everyone, but theres a lot of paleo that contradicts the fertility diet (less meat, lots of whole grain and legume and whole fat dairy). I think for us who are trying to do both fertility and paleo finding a modified path makes sense.Click to expand...

Good info:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Anais said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking of leaning that way but not 100 percent. I have to be gluten free for Celiacs, and think will cut out alot of carbs by skipping gluten free spagetti and biscuits... Just in general try to eat more protein and veggies.
> Confused though about no dairy but butter is ok...And legumes I love things like lentils and peas.
> Now that it is fall a good way to veg up is with lots of yummy fall soups:flower:I made pumpkin soup the other day yummm! Threw a sweet potato in as well.
> 
> I've never heard of the Paleo diet before but wouldn't eating everything in moderation be the best way to go, like the old food pyramid? I read somewhere earlier that protein from plants is better for fertility than protein from meat. So I plan on eating more pulses. Also read that women who consume full fat dairy ovulate more regularly than those who consume the lighter versions. Food for thought really!Click to expand...

I heard that about full fat dairy but think it is more the fat than the diary that helps. The food pyramid (traditional), has been often criticised for an imbalance stressing carbs. Alot of carbs eaten in the West are really not that healthy and are heavily processed. Many people like myself have issues with digestion of certain grains, that is one reason I am looking at the Paleo diet. But of course I agree variety is good, I am thinking though of moving the balance of my diet in another direction.


----------



## TicToc

Paleo saved my life. I was very sick and had to figure out on my own what was wrong. It took a lot of years and experimental elimination dieting (refined sugar was the first to go) but I eventually got to the bottom of my health issues. However, it is pretty hardcore and difficult for most people. I have found that for peoople who are either sick or athletes this is a lifestyle that is easier to switch too, but I do believe all people can benefit from cutting out grains, dairy, sugar and processed foods. OK, I do still have a bit of sugar a few times a month, what can I say I'm hooked... In any case, I was wondering what the connection between dairy and fertility is. Could it have less to do with the dairy fat than it does with the hormones most of the milk cows in the US are pumped with? I think this may have been briefly discussed in another thread. I can't remember, I've been reading too many of them! ;)


----------



## tehgellygelly

Fat is what your hormones are made out of and therefore fat is what you need to eat to be fertile. Grains, soy and wheat are not good for you and will only cause problems.


----------



## tehgellygelly

Also, protein from plants isn't nearly as diverse as the protein you get from meat, not to mention the B vitamins (e.g.: folic acid) that you get from consuming meats and seafood, not plants and grains (processed) and soy (processed). 

The mass processing and manipulation of soy was never possible at any point in human history until the 20th century, so it doesn't make good biological or evolutionary sense to suggest that plant protein supports fertility better than animal protein. It's what our species has lived on for the majority of our existence.


----------



## Gingersnaps

I hear you about soy but as for plants in general - humans for most of history have eaten a wider variety of plants than today in the developed world. I bet we miss alot of nutrients from that. My feeling more plants and more meat = good:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm a foodie and like 3 square meals and proper food, eg meat, potatoes, and veg, on my plate every night. Living in a cold climate a diet of raw vegetables would be both insufficient and rather depressing.

Sorry ladies but I can't imagine doing this caveman diet thing, what if I'm eating out with work, or go to someone's house for dinner, I couldn't expect people to make me special food unless there was a compelling medical reason to do so eg coeliac. 

I'm all for balance, and a bit of what you fancy does you good.


----------



## detlic

I think paleo diet is good because there is no processed food in it. Everything else is not important. You can eat even refined sugar in moderation, for example, but not, cookies, chocolate etc. made in factories. Also, they accent the full fat milk products. I have also heard a nutritionist saying, celiac disease and lactose intolerance are both caused by production process not by food itself. It means real wheat seed will not cause caliac, as well as raw domestic milk form the farm will not cause lactose intolerance. These diseases appeared when processed food was invented.


----------



## Gingersnaps

NorthStar said:


> I'm a foodie and like 3 square meals and proper food, eg meat, potatoes, and veg, on my plate every night. Living in a cold climate a diet of raw vegetables would be both insufficient and rather depressing.
> 
> Sorry ladies but I can't imagine doing this caveman diet thing, what if I'm eating out with work, or go to someone's house for dinner, I couldn't expect people to make me special food unless there was a compelling medical reason to do so eg coeliac.
> 
> I'm all for balance, and a bit of what you fancy does you good.

A diet of raw veggies - errr nope that is not what the Paleo diet is - you must have confused it with the raw veggie diet.....:shrug:


----------



## gomyddy

Lots of vegetables, nuts, seeds, any meat, any 'good' fats...


----------



## alison29

Any suggestions on "stand ins" for grains. One i have is sphaghetti squash for pasta. I have not found any others i suppose a google search would help too.


----------



## gigitogtog

I like vegetables, nuts, seeds etc, so that part's easy... Got used to more eggs... And great that you can have things like bacon!


----------



## mamadonna

hi all i hope you dont mind me joining in i have a friend that swears by this diet and he says he feels great(he's been doing paleo awhile now) he has told me to look at a web site called second opinions by barry groves


----------



## tehgellygelly

Northstar, the paleo diet is NOT a raw food diet and never has been. We eat the most NATURAL forms of foods possible&#8212;think farmer's market and butcher shop&#8212;and avoid, whenever possible, processed foods like grains and soy. 

It&#8217;s not a hard diet to follow unless you&#8217;re absolutely against eating REAL food. Basically, as I have said before, we eat natural foods from their sources (or as close to as possible). 

And while it may seem expensive to eat this way, it is not. My husband and I don&#8217;t have the most money in the world, but we manage to eat about three paleo meals per day (and snacks) on about $500 per month&#8212;before you say that&#8217;s a lot, if you calculate it out and we only spend about $125 per week for two people and we buy our meats from a butcher at least twice a month. That said, you can do it for much less than that! If you have a Sunflower Market near you, check them out. Their produce is extraordinarily fresh and they have a large organic section. While we prefer grass-fed beef (because it offers better nutrition), I can highly recommend Sunflower&#8217;s meat section even though it&#8217;s all grain fed with the exception of their ground beef, which is grass fed. Their meats are not treated with antibiotics or hormones, and are pretty darn cheap! We bought two pounds of pork shoulder for roughly $3 total&#8212;you can&#8217;t beat that! 

Alison29, I would recommend cauliflower as a stand in for rice, but I don&#8217;t have anything else to recommend. Generally, if you keep substituting foods you liked with foods that are &#8220;safe&#8221; you&#8217;re never going to expand your palette&#8212;I used to do the same thing and it just made me feel like a lazy paleo. I&#8217;m curious to know how you&#8217;re doing now, though! If you&#8217;re still struggling with food ideas, I can help.

Gigitogtog, YES BACON! There is no better food than BACON!

Gomyddy, I would like to add that good fats in the paleo community mainly refer to saturated, monounsaturated, and omega-3; avoid, at all costs, omega-6 from processed oils and &#8220;buttery&#8221; spreads.


----------



## vespersonicca

Bump, any other paleo/primal mommies out there? :)


----------



## Jean40

I had to go Paleo this year, it was the only diet left with foods I wasn't intollerant to. Celiac, so no gluten, also soy, egg, dairy (which I'm finding out with elimination trials is cow dairy, not goat dairy, so I've found a cheese I can use sparingly), rice, corn, and a few other random things that I love. It's very hard in the beginning, but becomes easier as you get used to it. I love nuts, so I munch on cashews (intollerant to walnuts, allergic to macadamia and pistachio, still having issues with peanuts so I'm staying away from those). I use different mixes that have almond flour and tapioca flour. At the moment, I have issues with whole fruits and veggies, so I juice and puree. I will be able to eat the whole foods again, but it takes time to heal and I understand that. My coworkers DO NOT understand any of it and actually accused me of having an eating disorder. I had to stop eating around them and eat in my office by myself. 

I recommend reading Wheat Belly and also The Devil in the Milk if you want to understand more about how what we eat today is not good for us and is killing some of us, especially if you have issues with gluten and/or dairy.


----------

